# Mr.Tubtracks progress



## Midyear (Jul 7, 2000)

Hi all,

It's been a while for me ( I've been lurking ) anyway here is the current state of my Tubbie. I wanted you guys to see it. I hope to start wiring and carving out the mountains soon. Been picking up vintage grandstands, bleachers and stuff. It's a 4 lane Brad Bowman track in a Restored Vintage Tub Track. I can't wait to run on it. Much more work then I thought but oh so worth it.

Any thoughts or insight always welcome positive or negative.
Enjoy...

Midyear

Goose Chicken where are you?...


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

That looks awesome! I've always wanted to try a tub. Enjoy it.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Smooth...*

Looking sharp. :thumbsup: It's gonna be a ripper. nd


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks good.It must have been fun getting it up stairs.Tom


----------

